# Draw board offset 3"



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dooger said:


> I noticed in a few threads that people offset their winch 3" from the pipe nipple (handle where the bow grip is)because they feel it mimics the way a human draws a bow.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm getting ready to build one...


The rope feeding into the winch,
mimics the nock on your face.

The pipe of the draw board,
mimics your bow hand,
on the pivot point of the grip.

Nock is ALWAYS higher 
than the pivot point of the grip.


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Is 3" the proper offset measurement when building a draw board?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

after building my draw board i mounted it so the bow is vertical and facing my target but the winch is lower than the pivot point on the bow.my question is does this matter or do i need to rework the draw board so the winch is on top?? thanks in advance.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

You guys are over thinking it. The pipe is a PIVOT. Doesn't matter where you position the winch, it will find "center".

Edit, it only matters if you want to have the bow perpendicular when at full draw.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

snapcrackpop said:


> You guys are over thinking it. The pipe is a PIVOT. Doesn't matter where you position the winch, it will find "center".
> 
> Edit, it only matters if you want to have the bow perpendicular when at full draw.


It does matter...and your right...it doesnt matter. Depending on where the winch is and where on the spool the cable is...it will and does change the timing.

This is why a draw board only gets us so close. Who grips the bow from that pivot point? Most apply pressure from further down the grip. Diffferent grips...different draw arm angles. These change cam rotation.

I look at the draw board for draw length and for roughing in synchronization. Measuring lean/issues. Drop away timing. Etc. It's a great tool...but only gets cam rotation so close. The final tune needs to be tweaked to the shooter.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

FWIW replace the rope with a 2" strap and you can get it to draw back to the "same" spot more easily.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

CarbonTerry said:


> FWIW replace the rope with a 2" strap and you can get it to draw back to the "same" spot more easily.


I surely agree with that. However, if you don't use a strap you can always run the line thru an eye-bolt near the winch to help some.


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

I offset mine and used an eye bolt to eliminate the rope changing it's position while cranking. Seems to work really well. I agree that final tuning should be done by the person shooting the bow.


----------



## Chukarhunter (Feb 17, 2005)

snapcrackpop said:


> You guys are over thinking it. The pipe is a PIVOT. Doesn't matter where you position the winch, it will find "center".
> 
> Edit, it only matters if you want to have the bow perpendicular when at full draw.


I agree 100%. So many people have wasted time and materials by building their draw jig with the pivot below the winch.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Feed the line from the winch through a screw eye. It's a lot easier than remounting the winch.


----------



## Dwayne (May 23, 2003)

I have to agree with snapcrackpop on the winch placement. The pipe is a pivot point and the winch could be placed any number of places and the pull on the bow & string would be the same. Although with the pipe as a pivot point it would most closely duplicate a high wrist bow hand which very few archers use anymore. So I agree it is just a starting point albeit a good one.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

where would the eye bolt be placed in relationship to the winch? t have the winch on the edge of the board with the eye bolt up 2" off the edge of the board and the center of the pivot is about 4.75" off the same edge of the board. will this work?? thanks in advance


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

kc hay seed said:


> where would the eye bolt be placed in relationship to the winch? t have the winch on the edge of the board with the eye bolt up 2" off the edge of the board and the center of the pivot is about 4.75" off the same edge of the board. will this work?? thanks in advance


Hopefully you can see the layout below. My draw board is made from an 8' piece of 2"x8" with the pipe mounted low and cable entering the winch in about the middle. I positioned an eye bolt about 4-1/2' back from the bow and at a height that gave me a roughly vertical bow. No real science or deep analysis, just trial and error to see about where the bow stayed vertical.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

My Cabin fever project


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Wenty said:


> It does matter...and your right...it doesnt matter. Depending on where the winch is and where on the spool the cable is...it will and does change the timing.


it won't make the slightest difference to the timing. the riser will simply pivot around the 'wrist' as required. you only need to worry about offset if you want a vertical riser at full draw, and even then it won't be the same for every bow - you'd have to measure the vertical difference between the throat of the grip and the centre of the nock position.

the only time the timing will change is if you hold the riser rigidly, such as for plotting nock travel. even then the control cable will absorb most of it, but I would still want to minimise the effect for accurate measurement,


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for posting BMWRIDER, that cleared thing up,all i have to do is relocate the eye bolt.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

kc hay seed said:


> thanks for posting BMWRIDER, that cleared thing up,all i have to do is relocate the eye bolt.


I forget where on AT I saw the eye bolt idea, but it was a good one.


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

fireman127 said:


> View attachment 2164106
> View attachment 2164107
> My Cabin fever project


what did you use on the pipe to help support the bow,thanks in advance!!


----------



## Electric Ned (Oct 21, 2014)

Dooger said:


> I noticed in a few threads that people offset their winch 3" from the pipe nipple (handle where the bow grip is)because they feel it mimics the way a human draws a bow.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm getting ready to build one...


Ask a simple question and get....

Your thinking is solid. 1 1/2" left and/or right of center, depending on which side you want to work on, is right on.


----------

